
Facebook off to faltering public start - DanBC
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/c7bfd916-a113-11e1-9fbd-00144feabdc0.html#axzz1vFjXMxYl
======
nextparadigms
You can't read without a subscription or something?

Either way, I read about this somewhere else and I think it's true about the
underwriters. I just watched the FB stock go down to 38.00, and then
immediately went to 38.01 and a bit more (38.07 right now). It will probably
fall under 38 by closing time, unless they can maintain it there by then.

~~~
debacle
Just before close there was a bid at 38.00 for 9.6 million shares. [source:
[http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=1d&s=FB&l=on&z=l...](http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=1d&s=FB&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=&ql=1&c=^GSPC)]

Someone is definitely propping up the stock today.

